# Drag Racing in Lansdale, Pa.!!!!



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

Drag racing in Lansdale, Pa., Saturday, Jan. 21st at the Knights of Columbus!!
The East Coast HO timing association, along with Yellow Jacket Performance, will be hosting the E.C.HO Winter Nat's in Lansdale, Pa.. 20' 7.5" Wiztrak. 40' overall length. We will be running several stock classes, along with some of the crowd favorite modified classes, including Outlaw T-Jet, and Outlaw Inline. Stock classes include: Stock T-Jet, Stock A/FX, and Stock Inline. We will have race case plaques for first & second place in class. Doors open @ 7:00am. Practice until 10:30am. Qualifying to follow. Eliminations will start when qualifying is completed. As always, Steve "The Hippie" Kimata will be delivering his classic call of the entire event!! You don't want to miss this one!! Dogs, burgers, & beverages will be available. If anyone is interested in attending, contact me at [email protected] for more info & directions.

Thanks,

Jim Sgrig Yellow Jacket Performance


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the boards PieWgn... :wave: Sounds like it is gonna be a great place to be. Only wish I could pop over for the day. 


Jeff


----------



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Jeff! I've been around the hobby for a while. Some of the guys here know me.
Too bad you can't make it. It's always a blast!! Last winter run we had a 150 car field!
We'll see how this one goes. I'll be hangin' around, so, anyone interested can contact me. Thanks again,

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

I should also mention, we will be using a TrikTrax timing system for acurate e.t.'s & mph. There will also be door prizes, raffle, and a carshow. Carshow entries must be able to make a full pass. We are also looking for sponsors for this event. Class winners will receive slot related prizes along with race case plaques. There will be plenty of tech support, so bring your box, and someone will be able to get you going!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Jim, I have talked to you a few times over on the Scaleracers board. It does sound like there is going to be a super time over there. If it turns out that my current plans fall through I will pop you a note to let you know that I can head that way. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

After I read your user name..... twice, the lightbulb went off!! I know I haven't been around for a while. Been real busy. Things are lightening up a little. Time to race!!!!!
Hopefully we'll see you there!!! Thanks Jeff!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Wil there be bracket racing classes where you can dial in your own E.T. and compete with slower and faster cars?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Sounds like fun. It'd be a long drive for me, but maybe I could get a rental car for a couple days.


----------



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

Al,
If time permits we will be running a bracket class. Or, if we get enough requests for a bracket class we may bump one of the other classes.

mtyoder,
We would be more than happy to have you at this event. If you need any help with accomodations, let me know. There are several places to stay close by. We're not too far from the Pa turnpike. Let me know.
Thanks guys,

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's the flyer for the race. Classes & rules included.


Attention HO Drag Racing Fans ECHO. t.a. 

East Coast HO timing association presents its fourth HO drag racing event on January 21 , 2006 “Saturday”, At the Knights of Columbus, at 8th and Kenilworth in Lansdale Pa. Doors open at 8.00am.

Practice is from 8.00am till 10.30am. At10.35am there will be a drivers meeting, at such time the track will be cleaned and prepared for the race. At 11.00am, qualifying starts.



Please note, Pit Passes are $5.oo and each car in each class will be $2.oo. Limit 2 cars per class.



Some of our previous sponsors are 

TSS Hobbies

Johnny’s, Slot-car / Killer Bee t-jet products 

J B’s Thunder Brushes 

Race-Place Q-town Farmers Market

Yellow Jacket Performance 

SCM Performance

PENN Valley Hobby Center

Fred Beans Pontiac Buick GMC of Limerick



Stock T-Jet. The only modifications are slip on silicone tires and wheelie bars (copper bottom chassis only.)

T-Jet Modified. Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature, yellow and blue magnets. One traction magnet, any motor brushes, any gears, any wheel and tire combination. No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. “NO QUADS” 

AFX Stock. Stock armature, per (i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. Stock magnets according to specific chassis

4 Gear Stock. Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires.

4 Gear Dragster Stock. Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. Dragster body only. (stock bodies only, no lexan.)

Door Slammer. 5.8 ohm armature allowed. (hot stock). Polymer magnets, pickup shoe braids allowed. Shunts allowed. Any motor brushes, gears, wheels, and tires allowed. “DIE CAST BODY” minimum of 45 grams

Inline Stock. This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets, and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed.

T-Jet Outlaw. Must be a pancake style T-Jet chassis. All armature modifications allowed. Any motor magnets allowed (neodymium suggested), limit to one pair. Pickup shoe braids and shunts allowed. Any body allowed. 

Inline Outlaw. Must be a manufactured chassis readily available through normal retail outlets. All modifications allowed, Maximum of four (4) traction magnets allowed. Any body allowed. This is the only class a car does NOT have to have front wheels and tires….

Bracket Class. This class you can run any class of car. You must run a dial in time, and during the race you cannot run faster than that time or you will brake out this means you lose. Please get your dial in time during morning practice if possible. 

Car show. The car show will take place at the end of qualifying. The winner will be chosen before racing resumes. The winning car must make a pass down the drag strip.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Jim,

I would love to be there but to far a drive for me. I am preparing to rout a strip and do some racing. The rules you've posted seem quite simple yet effectual. Mind if I "borrow" them?????

2 questions about the T-Jet Mod class and the Door Slammer class. In the TJ/M, with the allowance of copper and silver chassis, does this include the JL cars? Concerning the Door Slammer class, are these pancake or inline cars? Either way it sure sounds like a fun class! 

Thanks!


----------



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry Guys, that should read 2006!!
See wht happens when you don't proof read!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

Co zee,
Be my guest!! Tjet mod does allow the JL chassis.

The door slammer is an inline chassis class. Super G+ is recommended.

Make a note on that door slammer class guys.

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

Two days to go guys. If anyone needs more info, fell free to contact me!!
Thanks,

Jim Sgrig


----------

